# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [White Rabbit] 4 souris femelles à adopter

## White Rabbit

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* 4 souris
*Type:* Souris
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 1 an 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 75 - Paris
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* souris@white-rabbit.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 


*Sexe:* femelles
*Nées en* juin 2021
*Couleur:* blanches


*Conditions d'adoption:*
L'adoption est possible dans toute la France, et les covoiturages sont acceptés.
Ces 4 souris seront de préférence placées ensemble. Cependant, les propositions d'adoption en duo seront étudiées. Elles ne seront pas placées pour intégration avec d'autres souris.


Pour en savoir plus sur nos conditions d'adoption: Réhabilitation des souris
Pour plus de renseignements: souris@white-rabbit.org
Pour déposer une demande d'adoption: Formulaire d'adoption




*Leur histoire:*
Nées en juin 2021, ces 4 souris ont été réhabilitées en mars 2022 d'un laboratoire où elles étaient sentinelles. Elles sont actuellement en famille d'accueil en région parisienne, chez Pauline.





*Leur caractère:* 
Ces 4 souris sont de plus en plus à l'aise avec leur famille d'accueil: elles viennent la voir et se dressent sur leurs pattes ou grimpent aux barreaux lorsque celle-ci s'assied près de la cage pour leur parler. Elles acceptent également de prendre de la nourriture des mains de leur famille d'accueil.





*Le mot de la FA:*
"Elles aiment bien leurs nids de mouchoirs douillet. Et puis des fois elles vont prendre tout leur mouchoirs et les déplacer dans une cabane. Et s'il y a un morceau qui n'est pas en place elles vont le prendre dans la gueule et courir avec jusque dans le tas qu'elles ont fait.
Elles aiment bien aller dans la roue. Et sinon j'ai accroché des boîtes en carton, elles grimpent aux barreaux et vont dans leurs boîtes. Elles aiment bien aménager la litière en creusant, en renversant les boites pour faire des cachettes."

----------

